# water conitioner



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

I am seting up a new tank and just wanted to know which water conditioner do you guys recommend.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

the only one .. hehe


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I use stress coat. LINK!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> I use stress coat. LINK!


Thats a good one. Pretty much any water conditioner will do. good luck


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i've always used stress coat and i've had my reds for over a year and they're doing fine
wally


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

i use aqua plus


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Heres what i use it works good


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

X2


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Your best bet is to get Prime by Seachem. Don't worry that is is a little more expensive - 5 ml treats 50g, as opposed to the other stuff where 5 ml treats 10g.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I usually use Stress-Coat, it's never done me wrong really.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I use Amquel, it removes ammonia, chloramines, and chlorine


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> View attachment 146120
> 
> 
> Heres what i use it works good


x3
I'm pretty sure I have been using this stuff before I even had Ps. 9+ years. I tried Prime too. Seemed to work fine, but Aqua-safe has a slimier texture, which I figured was better for thier slime-coat than prime?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any conditioner that treats chlorine and chloramines is sufficient. I would stay away from any conditioner that claims to provide a synthetic slime coat and/or contains aloe vera.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

coutl said:


> Any conditioner that treats chlorine and chloramines is sufficient. I would stay away from any conditioner that claims to provide a synthetic slime coat and/or contains aloe vera.


Well that rules out stress coat and aquasafe.


----------

